# Low salt brines



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Any one have a good low salt brine recipe for the smoker?

have a buddy that would like me to smoke him some jerky with a low salt content. It would be used on venison meats.

Thanks For the help


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Mike try googling "low sodium brine" I did and there is allot of info that may be helpful for your friend.


----------

